# Engine Oil Filter Study



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I can't vouch for the scientific validity of this study but there are some very interesting tid bits of info. and some neat pictures of disassembled oil filters showing all the inside pieces. An interesting view and read. 

Engine Oil Filter Study


----------

